# Used the Point and Shoot on the little guys.



## Rogozhin75 (Aug 15, 2017)

They're really starting to grow fast now.


----------



## Rogozhin75 (Aug 15, 2017)

Here's a shot with the D70s and the 55mm prime.


----------

